# Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 6.7GHz!!!!



## comp@ddict (Aug 12, 2008)

The yet to be released in2 market Core 2 Duo E 8600 from Intel HAS BROKEN ALL RECORDS.


Check this out to find out :  

*xtreview.com/images/core 2 Duo e8600 @ 6.7 ghz.jpg



comp@ddict said:


> Check this out to find out :
> 
> *xtreview.com/images/core 2 Duo e8600 @ 6.7 ghz.jpg




Google to get the complete information, I just posted the pic.


----------



## hubriscorp (Aug 12, 2008)

But all the CPU manufacturers stopped the GHz war coz it resuts in a lot of heating up...?


----------



## rohit_z2k (Aug 12, 2008)

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2duo-e8600_2.html#sect0

it says the processor operates at 3339.7 Mhz not 6721.63 Mhz. Are you sure the figures you mentioned are correct?


----------



## darklord (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats right, its overclocked.
Board is the key here.Monster of a board, Asus Rampage Extreme 

Its done by Andre Yang, a famous overclocker.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 12, 2008)

whats the price of this processor ?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2008)

Haha mad OCing!


----------



## darklord (Aug 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> whats the price of this processor ?



Should be around 12k


----------



## utsav (Aug 12, 2008)

At this speed even the highest end gfx card will be a bottleneck for gaming


----------



## darklord (Aug 12, 2008)

Its the other way round, CPUs are bottleneck for current generation of GPUs


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 12, 2008)

oh yeah...thn chk this extreme overclocking - its a wrld recrd in 3DMark world record: *www.techfreakiez.com/freaky/videos.html?task=videodirectlink&id=15

thy used liquid nitrogen to cool the systm :O:O


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 13, 2008)

utsav said:


> At this speed even the highest end gfx card will be a bottleneck for gaming



Huh.. You jsut can't compare the processing power of GFX with CPU ! Both have different set of instructions. .Well to be honest even 7Ghz CPu won't be too much for any GPU 

On a personal not. These kind of thinsg are wonder for lay man. .Atleast in India  How many of Us can buy Liquiq Nitrogen for a mere OC ? I mean for low time ? Also H2O cooling can't handle these stuff !


----------



## darklord (Aug 13, 2008)

Its Shamino, the master himself !!
LN2 has been used for quite some time now 
Its fun to bench using LN2 

BTW, Shamino is the same guy responsible for superb boards like Foxconn MARS and Foxconn Blackops.



Dark Star said:


> Huh.. You jsut can't compare the processing power of GFX with CPU ! Both have different set of instructions. .Well to be honest even 7Ghz CPu won't be too much for any GPU
> 
> On a personal not. These kind of thinsg are wonder for lay man. .Atleast in India  How many of Us can buy Liquiq Nitrogen for a mere OC ? I mean for low time ? Also H2O cooling can't handle these stuff !



LN2 is cheap, its the Dewar that is expensive and very rare to find any on rent so Dry Ice + Acetone is more convenient


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 13, 2008)

only 6.7Ghz not break the  P4 record 8Ghz


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 13, 2008)

> LN2 is cheap, its the Dewar that is expensive and very rare to find any on rent so Dry Ice + Acetone is more convenient


 
OMG the great  Darky is here  Nice to see ya around  Well I haven't done any Dry ICE and Acetone Ocin on my Sis Q6600 lets see if I can get my hands over it  Currently happy with WC kit


----------



## darklord (Aug 13, 2008)

Before you get hold of Dry Ice and Acetone, dont forget to get hold a pot first


----------



## darklord (Aug 13, 2008)

infact 45nm chips run much cooler compared to 65nm older ones


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG ... This is insane !


----------

